# Lab Results - 21 y/o Male



## thyroidleaner (May 16, 2012)

Hey guys,

New to the board and got some lab work back.

TSH 1.45
T4 7.1
T3 Uptake 39%

Anything weird with the T3 uptake? I'm kind of frustrated the NP at my school didn't run what I asked her to and didn't get the free T4 or free T3 even.

I have suspicions of hyperthyroid (hungry ALL the time, actually getting somewhat scary).

Also, some other symptoms include lowered sex drive, hair changes (no more curls), increased sweating (especially in the butt area), and high blood pressure when at the doctors (last 4 times I've been it's been around 155/75) and I'm not overweight at all.

Also, does anyone know if a wide blood pressure like that could be Graves?

I'm going to try to go through MD for TSH, Free T4 and Free T3, and TPO. If not will go to my ND.

Thanks in advance everyone, appreciate it!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

thyroidleaner said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> New to the board and got some lab work back.
> 
> ...


Hi!










Okay; if the T3 uptake is high in the range, that suggests hyper. If it is low in the range, that suggests hypo.

It is good to include ranges with all your lab results as different labs use different ranges.

So, we cannot even wager a guess about the T4.

When you see a different doc, here is what I suggest by way of lab tests.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Also, once in a while the results of the T4 or T3 tests are so glaringly out of proportion that you know something is wrong but the better tests are the FREE T4 and FREE T3 (unbound hormone available for cellular uptake.)

Here is info on that.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/Article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
Dr. Woliner
http://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/freet3woliner.htm

Your clinical symptoms do sound hyper. And because of the binding, blocking and stimulating antibodies which may or may not be present in your case, your labs could look normal but you "feel it" anyway.

Trust your instincts.


----------



## thyroidleaner (May 16, 2012)

Hey guys,

So I got some main tests done. From these do you guys think it's probably that most of this stuff was caused by anxiety and stress and it's most likely not a thyroid problem? Maybe I need to look elsewhere?

TSH 1.2 (0.38-5.5) mU/L 
T4 Free 16.9 (10.5-20.0) pmol/L 
T3 Free 6.1 (3.5-6.5) pmol/L 
Thyroperoxidase Ab 13 (<35) IU/mL

Thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

thyroidleaner said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So I got some main tests done. From these do you guys think it's probably that most of this stuff was caused by anxiety and stress and it's most likely not a thyroid problem? Maybe I need to look elsewhere?
> 
> ...


Try to get this test!

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

With the T3 uptake and the FT3 at the top of the range, I am speculating hyperthyroid.


----------



## thyroidleaner (May 16, 2012)

Interesting, my ND basically said that it could not be thyroid related. Wouldn't the TSH be a lot lower if TSI was present?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

thyroidleaner said:


> Interesting, my ND basically said that it could not be thyroid related. Wouldn't the TSH be a lot lower if TSI was present?


Not if you have blocking or binding antibodies. TBII and/or Trab or both.

Trab (Thyroglobulin antibody) TSH receptor antibody
http://jcem.endojournals.org/content/83/11/3781.full

TBII (Thyrotrophin Binding Inhibiting Immunoglobulin)
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1969138

blocking antibodies
http://www.suite101.com/lesson.cfm/19330/2899/4


----------



## thyroidleaner (May 16, 2012)

Thanks for the information. Can I just ask though why do lots of places say that optimal FT3 is at the top of the range?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

thyroidleaner said:


> Thanks for the information. Can I just ask though why do lots of places say that optimal FT3 is at the top of the range?


We do know that "most" of us feel best when FT3 is at about 75% of the range provided by your lab. And the same holds true for TSH @ 1.0 or less.

There are exceptions of course.


----------



## thyroidleaner (May 16, 2012)

Hey Andros,

So I tested TSI and it was 25% on a <139% being normal. And TgAb was <20 on a reference range of 20-40.

Is everything normal? Is there anything I should be doing about this?

Thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

thyroidleaner said:


> Hey Andros,
> 
> So I tested TSI and it was 25% on a <139% being normal. And TgAb was <20 on a reference range of 20-40.
> 
> ...


You are trying to be hyper. You should not have any TSI and RAIU uptake scan would be a very good idea at this point.

Bet you also have Trab, TBII etc..

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

How are you feeling? What did your doctor say?


----------



## thyroidleaner (May 16, 2012)

Thanks Andros,

Sorry, I'm not sure what you mean I'm trying to be hyper?

Is this something that might just fade away? I have taken iodine previously and maybe it's just reacting to it and will slowly fade away.

Does the TBII cause the levels of TSI to show lower than it actually is? Or do they just prevent it from showing itself on the free T3 and T4 labs?

What will RAIU show for me if I ask for it?

I have a feeling my GP might tell me that it is normal because it is in range. Also I just emailed my ND, so waiting for him to tell me if I need to book an appointment to talk to him or not.

Thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

thyroidleaner said:


> Thanks Andros,
> 
> Sorry, I'm not sure what you mean I'm trying to be hyper?
> 
> ...


You are probably vascillating due to antibody actitivity. That is right, TBII is a blocking immunoglobulin to the receptor site. There are might forces at war right now.

RAIU will show rate of uptake and anything suspicious that must be looked in to such as cancer.

The range's sole purpose is to establish a baseline and detect movement either up or down. You must find a doctor that understands this.

Good luck and let us know how you fare.

And yes........................antibodies mess with TSH, FT3, FT4 results.


----------



## thyroidleaner (May 16, 2012)

Thanks Andros,

Do you know of any peer reviewd literature I can use in my case to support my case to my GP?


----------

